# Paire HomePod mini + Apple TV 4K



## antho63 (12 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Je suis entrain de voir pour acheter une paire de HomePod mini à brancher sur mon Apple TV 4K est en faire la sortie audio par défaut.

Par contre, je me posais une question (probablement bête) , j'ai déjà dans ma pièce le HomePod (1ère génération que je me sers pour la musique, concentrateur HomeKit etc...) : si je paramètre 2 HomePod mini dans la même pièce en mode Home Cinéma avec mon Apple TV 4K et que je fais des requêtes à Siri comme de la musique, rappels ou Homekit, comment ça se passe ? Tous les HomePod de la même pièce vont se déclencher en même temps ou ça sera uniquement le HomePod 1ère génération ?


----------



## Moutaille (13 Décembre 2021)

Hello ! 
Si tous tes Homepods sont sur le même réseau et sous le même compte Icloud, dès que l'un lancera la requette à Siri les autres s'arrêteront.
C'est valable avec tous les appareils Apple. Quand je dis "Dis Siri", le Mac, l'iPhone, et les Homepods se déclenchent mais c'est tout le temps les Homepods qui prennent la requête.  
@+


----------



## antho63 (15 Décembre 2021)

Ça peut générer une belle cacophonie j’imagine !
Admettons je veux brancher à l’Apple TV 2 HomePod mini en sortie son : Je lance une requête qui devrait se lancer sur le HomePod 1ère generation que j’ai déjà et qui serait dans la meme pièce que les 2 HomePod minis , mais la requête sera traitée par les 3 HomePod en même temps ? donc coupure son des HomePod minis de l’Apple TV afin de traiter la requête ?
Ça ne serait pas très pertinent…


----------



## Moutaille (17 Décembre 2021)

Non non j'ai dû mal m'exprimer quand j'ai tenté de t'expliquer.
En fait lorsque je dis "Dis Siri" dans la pièce, tous les assistants se mettent à écouter mais au bout de quelques dixièmes de secondes seul UN HomePod reste actif à écouter la requête et y répond.
Donc pas de cacophonie, pas de requête envoyée plusieurs fois etc...


----------



## antho63 (18 Décembre 2021)

Je viens de m’apercevoir qu’on pouvait désactiver le « dis Siri » ça résoudrait le problème dans le cas d’un HomePod principal et 2 HomePod mini en home 








Le son qui sort des HomePod mini peut-il être contrôlé avec le dis Siri ? Ou uniquement avec  Siri Remote ?


----------



## Moutaille (18 Décembre 2021)

Oui tu peux demander à Siri d'augmenter le volume ou de le baisser.


----------

